# Hair ( Guys )



## charry (Nov 24, 2019)

Just  wondered ,      ( The Men )....If you dye your hair , or have the Silver Fox colour ( natural ).....


----------



## Don M. (Nov 24, 2019)

My hair began to turn gray about age 40, and by the time I was 50, it was almost totally gray.  However, it's no big deal, IMO, and I'm just glad I have hair.  It grows like a weed, and if I don't go to the barber every 4 or 5 weeks, it becomes rather hard to keep combed properly.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 24, 2019)

A chameleon changes colors to blend in but when one is devilishly handsome one cannot help but stand out.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 24, 2019)

I used to have dark brown hair, and now it's just turning light brown.  I haven't been to a barber for many years.  My hair is shoulder length, but never seems to get any longer. My beard went straight to white.


----------



## toffee (Nov 24, 2019)

capn'  you sure your not santa !!!!!!


----------



## Llynn (Nov 24, 2019)

Believe it or not, I started getting silver threads while in HS. By the time I got out of the Navy I was about 70% silver. Have never colored it.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 24, 2019)

No dye

Just a bit o' rust and snow


----------



## george-alfred (Nov 24, 2019)

I had a good head of hair up to being 25ish-a bit thin on top now -I blame it on the drama at school
I played the lead in the King And I


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2019)

Don M. said:


> My hair began to turn gray about age 40, and by the time I was 50, it was almost totally gray.  However, it's no big deal, IMO, and I'm just glad I have hair.  It grows like a weed, and if I don't go to the barber every 4 or 5 weeks, it becomes rather hard to keep combed properly.


Don, longer hair on men who are grey is great! You'll need a can of mace tho', to fight off the women!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2019)

george-alfred said:


> I had a good head of hair up to being 25ish-a bit thin on top now -I blame it on the drama at school
> I played the lead in the King And I


I'm sure yul be remembered for it.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2019)

I think it's funny when guys say they color their hair with "Just For Men" product. LOL, it's the same stuff women use!


----------



## Don M. (Nov 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Don, longer hair on men who are grey is great! You'll need a can of mace tho', to fight off the women!


I guess it depends upon the individual, but men with long sloppy hair, IMO, look like they are homeless bums.  Long, unkempt beards are another of my dislikes....it seems that when I see one of those, and take a close look, I can tell what they have had for meals.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Don,* longer hair on men who are grey is great*! You'll need a can of mace tho', to fight off the women!


 Nah, not for me.  I think the guy in the suit is sexy, the same guy with his hair long looks like a beach bum.  Head with hair or bald, I like guys with trimmed mustaches, the beard depends if it's short and well trimmed (again, like the guy in the suit).


----------



## Wren (Nov 25, 2019)

I agree with Radish


----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2019)

This is my natural color but I couldn’t spare any so it’s a internet photo.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 25, 2019)

Beards gone grey/white... Hair, not yet.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

I prefer natural to dyed hair and bald or short to long hair on men. My man shaves his head since he’s going bald and it really suites him.


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 26, 2019)

My mother died at age 90 with her hair still naturally dark.  I carry her recessive gene, and so am fortunate that my hair is still abundant and dark...


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 9, 2019)

I recall watching a morning show that I followed for years. It had two men. One was about 40% grey. One Monday morning he came in obviously fully dyed brown. The co-host went for about an hour before mentioning it and immediately the other denied it. This went on and off throughout the show. The man with the dyed hair never admitted to dying it. Both men were in their 60's and the man with the dyed hair was a very intelligent person and had a full head of hair so it was very odd that first, he would dye his hair but then to deny it was sadly comical.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2019)

*My Husband's hair turned grey in his early 40's and now is totally white. He still looks as handsome as he did when we met when we w**ere teenagers !*


----------



## Lakeland living (Dec 10, 2019)

It is what it is, cause its not what it was anymore. Always natural.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 15, 2019)

Dyed hair on top of wrinkled face is like lipstick on a pig.


----------



## Knight (Dec 15, 2019)

Early 50's my forehead became exceptionally long. Not long enough though to reach the pattern bald spot on the back. My wife asked me if I would agree to shave my head the day after I retired. She was right as usual, my hairstyle bald has been compared to Yul Brenner several times. Must have something to do with the shape of the head. She is happy & that is all that really matters.


----------



## win231 (Dec 16, 2019)

I never dyed anything & never would.  I also don't understand why women do.


----------



## toffee (Dec 16, 2019)

women do it to look good if done properly' hi lites ' I have since I was 14 still do but it can cost !


----------

